# Great Life



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've never even heard of it but it got a 5-star review here: 

Great Life Dog Food | Review and Rating

Interesting flavor choices! (And it contains chia seeds, which I personally love--they're good! LOL)


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like the Fromm overall.... I just do not like the fact that they do not have a protein that does not have chicken in it execpt the beef and I would like to stay away from both of those......


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Do your pups have chicken allergies? My sister's youngest poodle can't tolerate chicken--and you're right, it's in almost everything (some form of chicken).


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

The owner of the holistic pet food store that we frequent gave me a few samples of the Great Life kibbles. I gave those to Nickel as training treats and he liked it. I also saw a booth selling those at a local dog show and I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Rowan

I am not sure if he has an allergie, when we first got him the woman at the holistic said to not give him chicken so I tried to stay away... then I found fromm and they are doing very well on it but Louis is very itchy, we went to the vet to see if he had anything and they thought he had dry skin as I was giving them a bath once a week and using the Isle of dogs whiting on him... with that being said I give a bath every 2 weeks and use the IOD dry skin... started feedin only the beef fromm because it is the only one without chicken but I am not happy feeding the beef I would rather feed fish or lamb or free range animal and I saw that the great life offers this so that is where this question came from as I have never heard of the great life food before.


----------

